# just showing off a few of my babies



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Can't wate for new years. How about you guys? : D 
Hope everyone had a good christmas.
well I just had a few pictures I would like to share with
you guy. show off I guess. lol  : D Here is two 
of my nice little fantails.

This is one of my newer babies and one I did not plan on 
by time I saw the egg it was to late to take it out.   
but he/she it a really lovely bird so...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

and her/his daddy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous birds, Michelle! Thank you for the pictures!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Michelle, they are beautiful.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are very beautiful!
I love the colors on the little one


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Adorable, and daddy looks especially proud posing to have his picture taken!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your 'baby' is adorable & Papa is absolutely stunning.  
Are they Indian Fantails?

Thank you so much for sharing them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ol' Daddy is a poser huh?? He looks like "oh, she's taking my picture. Here's my best side"..........very pretty bird. The baby is pretty too, but Dad just looks like he's made for the camera.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

You have very pretty birds!  

Daddy is a perfect model.  

Suzanna


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Your 'baby' is adorable & Papa is absolutely stunning.
> Are they Indian Fantails?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing them with us.
> ...


Yep there Indian Fantails.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Ol' Daddy is a poser huh?? He looks like "oh, she's taking my picture. Here's my best side"..........very pretty bird. The baby is pretty too, but Dad just looks like he's made for the camera.


The daddy wich I just call snow/white one of the two I did not really name him or the ones I got 
with him. But yea he has always been a poser for me and i think the same thing he loves the camera  
and I kind of find it odd cuz he did not have the best life befor I got him I always find animals like 
that I guess. I am not sure if I every told you guess about way and how I got them but its not 
the best story. The guy I got them from had the 3 males and a female all in a small g pig cage. 
He was feeding them hamster food, the poor guys could not move and there cage was filled 
with wet pin beding. The guy told me I could even eat the poor little babies if I wonted he 
just did not wont them.  If you look at there 1st pictuers you can not really tell how bad 
there feathers were but they really did not look good. Befor that they have a better owner 
but he could not keep them so...


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are stunning Michelle  Thank goodness they are in your good loving care after reading your post about the previous owner. That gave me shudders!! I just love the baby's markings - I'm a sucker for black & white  Thank so much for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> The daddy wich I just call snow/white one of the two I did not really name him or the ones I got
> with him. But yea he has always been a poser for me and i think the same thing he loves the camera
> and I kind of find it odd cuz he did not have the best life befor I got him I always find animals like
> that I guess. I am not sure if I every told you guess about way and how I got them but its not
> ...


Well, that's one LUCKY bird.............glad you could give him a home. He surely deserves it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sometimes those "oops" babies turn out to be some of the most beautiful pigeons!  All those grown-up feathers with that baby face, he's so cute. That's a shame about where his dad came from, I don't know how anyone can treat animals so poorly yet we see it again and again. Thanks for doing something about it!!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dezirrae said:


> They are stunning Michelle  Thank goodness they are in your good loving care after reading your post about the previous owner. That gave me shudders!! I just love the baby's markings - I'm a sucker for black & white  Thank so much for sharing.


Same here I love the black and white coloring. lol
But I also love the white one and all other colors to guess you can just call me a sucker for pigeons.  
The odd think about it is at the time my mom did not wont me to get them but I have to get them away for 
that guy so I ask her if I can get them then find good homes for them. By time I got them helthly I
just loved them to much and could not do it so I ended up keeping them but naver have really NAMED them. lol


----------

